# Bloquer les appels par indicatif (étranger)



## furaton (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

est-ce que quelqu'un connait une application permettant de bloquer des appels par indicatif ? Je reçois régulièrement des appels indésirables provenant d'Afrique, et les numéros changent à chaque fois. Le blocage d'indésirables par IOS ou avec l'appli Orange est donc inutile.
Je m'étonne que cette fonction ne soit pas disponible au sein d'IOS...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour ,

Il existe l'application " Truecaller"   a voir si cela vous aide 
il y a un article ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2020)

En te créant un contact avec un numéro comme: +33 8 * (remplace le +33 8 pour l'indicatif qui t'intéresse)
Et ensuite, dans les réglage du téléphone tu bloques ce contact.
Cela devrait fonctionner.


----------



## furaton (27 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> En te créant un contact avec un numéro comme: +33 8 * (remplace le +33 8 pour l'indicatif qui t'intéresse)
> Et ensuite, dans les réglage du téléphone tu bloques ce contact.
> Cela devrait fonctionner.


OK Merci je vais tester !


----------



## furaton (27 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Il existe l'application " Truecaller"   a voir si cela vous aide
> il y a un article ici


Merci, J'ai téléchargé l'appli, mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de bloquer un pays (+216)...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

furaton a dit:


> Merci, J'ai téléchargé l'appli, mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de bloquer un pays (+216)...


Je vais l'installer pour tester


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2020)

Il y a aussi l'application OrangeTéléphone (dispo pour tous et gratuite) qui permet de bloquer du spam.
Il faudra aller dans la partie téléphone des réglages et l'activer dans "blocage d'appels et identification"


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y a aussi l'application OrangeTéléphone (dispo pour tous et gratuite) qui permet de bloquer du spam.
> Il faudra aller dans la partie téléphone des réglages et l'activer dans "blocage d'appels et identification"


Je ne sais pas si l'application bloque les indicatifs ou juste le numéro ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2020)

Cela bloque les numéros connus comme démarchage ou malveillant + les numéros que tu indiques comme malveillant.
Je viens de tester, impossible d'indiquer un +216 *


----------

